# BIQ?



## Ninja9186 (28 Aug 2005)

I've searched the forums already but i couldn't find the answer to my question.  What is BIQ? I thought there was only BMQ, SQ, and MOC.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## WogCpl (28 Aug 2005)

Basic Infantry Qual.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2005)

What ever became of our lists of TLAs?


----------



## WogCpl (28 Aug 2005)

Sorry George, TLA?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2005)

Three Letter Acronyms.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23931.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17309.0.html


----------



## WogCpl (28 Aug 2005)

;D Thanks George, guess i walked into that


----------



## Ninja9186 (29 Aug 2005)

Where does BIQ fit into the process of BMQ -> SQ -> MOC?


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2005)

Your question was answered BIQ=Basic Infantry Qualification, which is your trade training.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Aug 2005)

MOC=Military Occupation Code.  So I assume you are talking about MOC training, in which case it is the training required to perform in your trade.  Therefore BIQ is the first level of MOC training in the infantry.


----------



## Ninja9186 (29 Aug 2005)

Oh OK I see how it works now. Thanks alot for the help guys.


----------



## Ninja9186 (31 Aug 2005)

Is BIQ only tought in the summer. (REG Force)


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Aug 2005)

Nope, year round.


----------



## Ninja9186 (31 Aug 2005)

Thanks Hatchet


----------



## Jaxson (31 Aug 2005)

what kind of canadians would we be if we only taught our army in the summer?


----------



## Ninja9186 (31 Aug 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> what kind of canadians would we be if we only taught our army in the summer?



I just heard that this was the case for Reserves.


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Aug 2005)

Ninja9186 said:
			
		

> I just heard that this was the case for Reserves.



It is the case for reserves because, the majority of reservist are highschool/college/university students, and the summer period is the largest amount of time they have available to train.


----------

